# i7 Owners And Speed Step Enable Or Disable?



## Hsv_Man

This is to all i7 processor owners do you take advantage of intel's speed step technology or do you disable it from underclocking your machine. 

I have seen some evidence to suggest that speed step does lose you a little performance on the processor itself I will post this evidence if needed. 

The big reason why it comes enabled by intel is that it does save power but it may not be as good for a gamer, programmer, video encoder or any activity that requires alot of processor usage 

Myself i have disabled it recently as i want to see if it actually does make a difference in gaming or just normal pc usage. I want to see if others use this feature from intel and tell us why they do. 

If anybody wants to disable speed step make sure you disable "Intel Speed Step" aswell as all C1E and all C State Settings in your bios. I have also posted up a poll to see what ratio the users of speed step is to the non-users of speed step are.


----------



## Shane

I have speedstep disabled because i find that if i have it enabled and play a game such a BC2 i actually loose performance/Framerates,It as if it does not ramp my CPU to 3.8Ghz when im gaming but keep it at a lower freq =less performance.

Not sure why it does it so i just leave it disabled, I really doubt it would save all that much power anyway.


----------



## Hsv_Man

Nevakonaza said:


> I have speedstep disabled because i find that if i have it enabled and play a game such a BC2 i actually loose performance/Framerates,It as if it does not ramp my CPU to 3.8Ghz when im gaming but keep it at a lower freq =less performance.
> 
> Not sure why it does it so i just leave it disabled, I really doubt it would save all that much power anyway.



Same here mate i was just in GTA IV and found it stuttering around a bit with it on with it off it just seems much smoother.


----------



## mihir

Even I have it turned off.
No point and I hate all the energy saving techniques,even though they don't work that efficiently as much as they claim to.
My computer needs power let it have it,I don't want him to lower his activities just because of lack of power.I am not gonna starve it.


----------



## linkin

I find that for benchmarking, it's better to have it disabled. For everything else, once your overclock is stable, it should be fine.

I have C states disabled but Cool'n'Quiet enabled. I find the same performance but the benefit of reduced power usage at idle. I'd suggest doing the same on your machines 

If you get stuttering, I'd suggest upping your vcore, your OC might not be as stable as you think


----------



## AsusNut

*Intel SpeedStep*

What a blessing it was finding this site. I've always allowed ISS by default on all my Asus boards. Switched it off after reading here and voila, the full power of my 12 GB + 980X were unleashed


----------



## kdfresh09

i too have it turned off, but im a bit weird since im running my i7 3770k as an i3 at 3.3Ghz with ht on.  just to see what sort of cpu is really required to play high graphical games...so far the 2 cores i have turned off, an the underclock i did, shows to be handling all games fine, except crysis 2....


----------



## Laquer Head

Disabled on both regular machines..


----------



## wolfeking

Looking over the fact that this thread is 2 years old. I leave it alone as it really does not affect much except the heat output when it is doing nothing.


----------

